# My Chelsea



## Kristofski (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are some pics of my silver girl, Chelsea!


----------



## Kristofski (Nov 18, 2009)

a few more


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww she's adorable! how old is she?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't believe how pretty she is. She holds her age so well. It makes me happy to see people rescue older dogs. She's beautiful. I love her. I hope Annie is that pretty when she goes and gets big on me. lol.


----------



## Kristofski (Nov 18, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Aww she's adorable! how old is she?


Thanks! She is 9. We just got her from FBR this past weekend


----------



## Kristofski (Nov 18, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I can't believe how pretty she is. She holds her age so well. It makes me happy to see people rescue older dogs. She's beautiful. I love her. I hope Annie is that pretty when she goes and gets big on me. lol.


Thanks! Yes she sure kept her girlish figure. She is also very petite for a Boxer. you know, your girl just might, cause she is afterall... a lady  hehe
We lucked out when we found Miss Chelsea, that's for sure!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

She looks beautiful for her age  probably because every older boxer I see is obese, my neighbor has a 5 year old boxer thats really fat, he never walks her, poor dog just runs back and forth behind the fence when she gets excited and sees my dog running off leash.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

What a sweeitie! Looks like she is having alot of fun there with the toys! Just adorable!:biggrin:


----------



## oakley (Nov 18, 2009)

She looks SO GREAT! You need to post more pics on BF. I love her ears!


----------



## Kristofski (Nov 18, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> She looks beautiful for her age  probably because every older boxer I see is obese, my neighbor has a 5 year old boxer thats really fat, he never walks her, poor dog just runs back and forth behind the fence when she gets excited and sees my dog running off leash.


Thanks! Yes, she came to us in her petite size, and we continue to keep her fit and active. On weekdays, she is taken out for a quick jaunt (potty walk) anywhere between 5:30am and 6am, and then eats at 7am. At 7:45, my son, Chelsea and myself walk 1/4 mile to his bus stop, and halfway back, we stop at the fenced in, beach vollyball court, (no one is there at this time) and I throw the ball around for her to chase. We walk back home and she naps for a bit. Potty walk mid day, and then the 1/2 mile there and back (bus stop) dinner at 5pm, potty at 7pm and then a late night walk before bed. Weekends are different, but still excersize of course! She has soooo much energy and a strong pray drive. She is also toy motivated, not food motivated. I am hoping Raw feeding will keep her healthy ways, even longer!


----------



## Kristofski (Nov 18, 2009)

oakley said:


> She looks SO GREAT! You need to post more pics on BF. I love her ears!


I definatly will post more on BF! 
Here's one to tide ya over hehe :tongue:


----------

